# Itchy Ears!



## beckymnd (Oct 17, 2017)

Dexter seems to be scratching at his ears & chin quite often, more noticeably so than our older Cockapoo. 

He's 6 months now, and we've had monthly puppy checks at the vets since 2 months old, and every time they've said his ears look absolutely fine & there's nothing wrong with his skin. I clean his ears once a week with an ear cleaner, but the scratching never really seems to subside.

Does anyone else have an itchy eared pooch? I'm thinking perhaps the tiny little hairs in there can get a bit tickly, or something. I have no clue! The vets have said they look fine, so I'm a bit puzzled as to why all the scratching!


----------



## Ali-N (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi! I have the same problem with my cockapoo puppy. He is only 4 months and since I have him he has been constantly scratching.
He is scratching his ears and chin every day and I don`t know how to help him. 

I already went with him twice to the vet asking if there is something wrong and nothing.


----------



## Kmercado86 (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi! My copper is 3.5mo old and is the same thing. I already took him twice to the vet and same, she says is all good. Nothing looks wrong. Woundering the same thing.


----------



## Willow2018 (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi 

Just an idea but sometimes their food can irritate their skin...


----------



## Ali-N (Aug 10, 2018)

I thought it might be the food. But the vet said the puppy is too young to have a skin reaction from food. But also I changed the food twice and he is the same.


----------

